# Montreal Orchidphiles Show 2015



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2015)

http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/Copied-Expositions.php

Hope to see STF'rs there.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 27, 2015)

Stay out of trouble, Eric!

Have fun and take plenty of pictures!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll be there as usual.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 27, 2015)

I decided to skip it, so that way I won't bring home another orchid. It would be too tempting to buy something if I go there and I already have no more room and more than I can handle.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2015)

...Do I make the 7 hour drive? 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

Definitely stay out of trouble. Bring all of us some really
nice photos back from the adventure. A plant or two wouldn't hurt either. ;>)


----------



## aquacorps (Mar 28, 2015)

I doubt Eric can get in trouble, unless he tries to bring plants back. Montreal is a fun place.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2015)

Having fun here except car trouble is keeping me here until Monday.  I will post photos when I get home. Hopefully, another STF'r will post some of the really good show.
Btw, congrats to JP Phrag-Plus on his AOS award.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 28, 2015)

Anybody been to that show? is it worth it?


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

Well hellfire and damnation, cars will do it to you every time! Enjoy the show anyway.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Having fun here except car trouble is keeping me here until Monday.  I will post photos when I get home. Hopefully, another STF'r will post some of the really good show.
> Btw, congrats to JP Phrag-Plus on his AOS award.



Too bad for your car problem... Which JP's plant got an AOS, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

Phrag Louis ... I will have to look later. I was there today helping Glen Decker. The show was great and is approaching the way the GNYOS show used to be at the World Trade Center in certain manners. It is a sign of a great society at work. Congrats to the Orchidphiles.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Car got fixed and I'm home. I will try to post some photos after supper.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2015)

Good for you, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks; it was quite the adventure!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like a ton of phrag's and lady slippers at the show. Thanks for posting and glad you got your car squared away.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Ben Ooi, Marie and Anna (she was too frenetic to be still!)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry about the bad photos. As usual the lighting was a challenge.
The society fotos are posted here. 
http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/Orchidexpo-2015.php


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Looks like a ton of phrag's and lady slippers at the show. Thanks for posting and glad you got your car squared away.


I mostly give the audience what it wants!


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2015)

Aside from all the gorgeous flowers, I see three paintings
by a Canadian friend known as Homegrown! I have four
of his paintings with the lovely orchids and wonderful birds.
Did you get to meet him Eric? I remember everyone calling
him DJ or deej.

*I'm glad I bought from him "way back when". Bet I
couldn't afford one of his paintings now.

That spectacular white Masdie blew me away...what an
enormous, well-bloomed plant.

Glad you're back safe and sound, Eric! Didja haf to shoot
the car???


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

Nah. Broken axle took about $200 US to fix, good to go. Sorry I didn't meet any of the artists, it's just too busy during judging and then on Sunday i worked for/with Glen Decker. There were a few plants I would have loved to get but the laws prevented that.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> There were a few plants I would have loved to get but the laws prevented that.



Just tell border patrol that they're irises... (it worked for J. Kovach...)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2015)

That didn't work that well!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 31, 2015)

Great show! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the photos, 
Looks like phragmipedium heaven!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like a great show! So many beautiful plants. Thanks, Eric.


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

Ruth said:


> Thanks for the photos,
> Looks like phragmipedium heaven!


Yes, JP had a great display. and Denis from the Montreal Botanical Garden had a nice bunch, including the Fritz Schomburg that dropped 2 of the 3 blooms!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a lotta pics, Ty for posting


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, sorry about the double posts, the links to PB and STF were being annoying.


----------

